# So quite simply, how many people..............



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

have had their personal insurance canceled? Not by being in an accident, but by simply telling/notifying their insurance company that they are ubering, whether it be full time or part time.


----------



## massparanoia (Nov 12, 2014)

I called my agent today, to ask about insurance. I told him I was "thinking" of doing it part time, but was worried about the insurance. 

I have Erie insurance currently. 

My agent told me that commercial insurance would be woefully expensive. He also said that in the event of an accident, there really isn't anything stopping you from saying "you were just giving your buddy a ride to the airport". His attitude towards it was basically, "don't ask don't tell" but he did say that Erie is in the process of rolling out some sort of low cost "hybrid" insurance in certain states to cover rideshare because they realize it's catching on and want to beat the other insurance companies to the punch. 

What states those are I'm not sure, but unfortunately Virginia isn't one of them.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

massparanoia said:


> I called my agent today, to ask about insurance. I told him I was "thinking" of doing it part time, but was worried about the insurance.
> 
> I have Erie insurance currently.
> 
> ...


Even if your agent advises you to lie, it is the terms if the policy which matter. :-(


----------



## massparanoia (Nov 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Even if your agent advises you to lie, it is the terms if the policy which matter. :-(


Exactly. He did say that if Erie caught wind of me using my personal car for livery purposes bye bye insurance.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so still no confirmed cases of people getting dropped the instant they tell their insurance carrier they are doing uber/lyft?
it seems it's led to believe that's its automatic you'll get dropped that we would have several cases of this on this forum


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so still no confirmed cases of people getting dropped the instant they tell their insurance carrier they are doing uber/lyft?
> it seems it's led to believe that's its automatic you'll get dropped that we would have several cases of this on this forum


This forum is a relatively small sampling of drivers. And I doubt very few here have done such a thing.
Cancellation notices have been reportedly posted on Lyft lounges for example, but I do not have access to them.
It may be instantly, on renewal, or not at all. It seems to vary based on the company. Some specifically allow it with a signed waiver. Ideally, just read the policy.


----------

